# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Душа с душою говорит

## barbarossa

Молитесь, мы совершили слишком много грехов!
Просите, нас спасет лишь прощенье невинного.
Нас спасет лишь прощенье того, кто бы мог
Не нанести вам удар в спину.
Нас спасет тот, кто в предательстве не замечен, кто в нем не замешан.
Кто ни в чем не повинен, кто  не может ответить,
Кто плачет так искренне, как плачут дети.
Лишь прощенье его  нас спасет  и поднимет
С обмороженных снегом  исхудавших колен.
Лишь прощенье того, кто обижен,
Кто никогда не стрелял в спину,
Не стрелял в спину бегущим от смерти.
Прощение  -  в руках    сильного  своей слабостью…

                    (И этот кто-то уж точно не будет охотником…)

----------


## Skadi

> Молитесь, мы совершили слишком много грехов!
> Просите, нас спасет лишь прощенье невинного.


Мы молимся, просим, прощаем за всё,
За всё и повинную плату несём...

----------


## barbarossa

Утешь меня словом тихим, небо,
Залей меня холодом лютым, осень,
Оставьте меня на пороге  в нету.
И бросьте меня одну, бросьте. 

Ведь я не боюсь ничего на свете,
Снежинки и большее переносят.
Но только не грейте меня, не грейте,
Иначе я стану водою просто.

А в холоде грань моя идеальна.
Танцую под ветреных звуков скрипку.
И все хорошо, нет, все просто нормально,
И танец мой может вызвать улыбку.

Кружу, идеальна, ни на что не похожа,
Зеркально-хрустальна -  под ноги прохожим…

----------


## Skadi

> Кружу, идеальна, ни на что не похожа,
> Зеркально-хрустальна -  под ноги прохожим…


Зачем же под ноги? кружись в вышине!
Представь, что ты в тихом и ласковом сне :smile:

----------


## barbarossa

Под ноги - не страшно! Страшно - по головам!

Я миру послужить готова.
И даже делом, а не только словом.
Пусть взнос мой в мир останется не видным.
Удел ненужных - незавидный.

----------


## Skadi

> Под ноги - не страшно! Страшно - по головам!


Если по головам, то они же и проиграют...

----------


## barbarossa

Божьи мельницы мелют судьбу в вышине,
И тебе, и ему, и всему на земле.
Мелют нашу судьбу, с тихим скрипом кружась,
Между прошлым и будущим перемелется связь.

Эти мельницы мелют века и года,
Через семь поколений настигает беда.
Только время неслышно идет по земле,
И не каждый упомнит о содеянном зле.

----------


## Skadi

> Божьи мельницы мелют судьбу в вышине...


*Божьи мельницы мелют
Судьбы-зёрна в муку,
Что с муки той имеют
Люди - радость? тоску?

Измерима чем радость?
Отчего грусть-тоска?
Зёрнам малую б малость -
Прорасти! но...мука...*

----------


## barbarossa

Мне пришлось повидать на житейском веку:
Прорастают плевелы. А зерно? На муку...

----------


## Skadi

> Мне пришлось повидать на житейском веку:
> Прорастают плевелы. А зерно? На муку...


Прорастают плевелы -
Да, но сорной травой.
Как прижмёшь её к телу,
Будет сниться покой...

----------


## barbarossa

Пусть покой только снится -
Много дел на веку.
Лучше вырастить рожь,
Даже пусть на муку.

А плевелы, они и без нас прорастут.
Пусть колышется рожь,
Пусть ромашки цветут.
Синим глазом пусть с поля мигнет василек,
До березовой рощи будет путь недалек.
Пусть ручей нам подарит прохладной воды.
Нам бы не наследить, а оставить следы...

----------


## Skadi

> Нам бы не наследить, а оставить следы...


*Как просто, безо всех прикрас
Такая высь глядит на нас.
Она всего лишь просто есть,
Она - над нами, а мы - здесь.
В ней все без фальши измененья,
Будь солнце то, луны затменье,
Сиянье звёзд, кометы след...
Всё в ней - естественнее нет.
А человек, что на земле?
Влюбился в жребий жить во зле?
Всё для себя - как алчность душит!
Хотеть построить - больше рушить.
Извечный пленник парадокса...
Душа - в пробирке. Фальши лоска
С лица труднее всё стереть,
В руке зажата злости плеть...
А высь так просто, без прикрас,
Какая есть - глядит на нас.*

----------


## barbarossa

Наше существование - парадоксально.
Как у Клейна в бутылке, даже пусть и хрустальной. 
Звезды, небо, Луна - это просто мираж.
Бесконечность и Вечность - непростой антураж.

Нам Эйнштейн рассказал, 
Как обманчиво время,
Звезд летящих в пространство
Немыслимо бремя.

Наши звезды - внизу,
Опрокинуты в лужи.
Нам простор Бесконечности просто не нужен.

----------


## Skadi

> Наши звезды - внизу,
> Опрокинуты в лужи.
> Нам простор Бесконечности просто не нужен.


*Наши звёзды - вдали,
Что лишь кажется далью.
Мы пока здесь, в пыли,
Под туманной вуалью...
Час настанет - взлетим
И коснёмся той выси,
Превращаясь в свет звёзд,
Под какими родИлись.*

----------


## barbarossa

Вверх по лестнице, ведущей вниз,
Мчится мир наш, страстью обуян.
Есть один порок, один изъян,
Что не вовремя мы родились.

Там, давно, в далекие века
Трус, предатель, лжец - всегда наказан.
На дуэль - и все решится разом.
И цена совсем не высока.


Нам свобода - на работу опоздать,
Бунт - не выполнить приказ начальства.
Мы живем в плену у государства,
На дуэль не можем вызов слать!

----------


## Skadi

> На дуэль - и все решится разом.
> И цена совсем не высока.


*Да, дуэль...цена её - лишь жизнь.
И всего-то. Была б твёрдая рука.
А сейчас нас постоянно тянет ввысь,
На земле нам стало тяготно слегка?
В нас от прадедов - бунтующие корни,
Звоны шпаг и родословная - в крови!
Ну, а мусор наш гоняет ветер-дворник,
Нам в лицо швыряя пылью - се ля ви!*

----------


## barbarossa

Жизнь как жизнь. Не лучше и не хуже.
Было б только пониманье с мужем.
Да еще бы, чтобы PAN не банил,
Чтоб писала Scadi для забавы.

Вы и мы - приличные мы люди.
Мизерабли, хоть порой и флудим.
НАМ ПЕТУХ С КУКУШКОЙ - НЕ ПРИМЕР
нАША рОДИНА - есессесер!

Да, еще, пардон,забыть спросила?
Судьи кто? В ответе вашем - сила!

----------


## Skadi

> Пусть люди говорят сто раз,
> Пусть нам любые клейма ставят.
> Любовь нас в жизни не оставит,
> Мы с ней сильнее во сто раз


Согласна, что с любовью мы в дуэте
Всё запросто преодолеем в свете!
Пусть даже без взаимности она,
Кто испытал любовь - сильнее зла!



> Да еще бы, чтобы PAN не банил,
> Чтоб писала Scadi для забавы.


PAN не станет банить просто так,
Справедливый модер он, мастак!
Для забавы...гм...Вам там видней.
Мне ж стихи - отрада жизни всей.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Утешь меня словом тихим, небо,
> Залей меня холодом лютым, осень,
> Оставьте меня на пороге  в нету.
> И бросьте меня одну, бросьте. 
> 
> Ведь я не боюсь ничего на свете,
> Снежинки и большее переносят.
> Но только не грейте меня, не грейте,
> Иначе я стану водою просто.
> ...


все строки....... вроде как я сама написала......
Меня тоже, упаси Боже, начни жалеть... наводнение обеспечено))))))
Здорово! Мне очень понравилось!!!

----------


## barbarossa

> Согласна, что с любовью мы в дуэте
> Всё запросто преодолеем в свете!
> Пусть даже без взаимности она,
> Кто испытал любовь - сильнее зла!
> 
> PAN не станет банить просто так,
> Справедливый модер он, мастак!
> Для забавы...гм...Вам там видней.
> Мне ж стихи - отрада жизни всей.



Дорогая Scadi! Если вы внимательно посмотрите в словарь, то одним из синонимов слова "забава" является слово "заноза". А в древнерусском говоре "забава" - любимая, возлюбленная.  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> все строки....... вроде как я сама написала......
> Меня тоже, упаси Боже, начни жалеть... наводнение обеспечено))))))
> Здорово! Мне очень понравилось!!!


Спасибо. Приятно, когда отозвалось. Хорошо, когда в унисон.

*Добавлено через 2 часа 53 минуты*
Молчит душа, грустит в покое.
Снега и слякоть на дворе.
Там солнце светит? Бог с тобою.
Какое солнце в декабре?

Какое солнце? Золотое?
И на дворе стоит июль?
Ты обними меня душою,
Укрой в обьятиях от бурь.

И, может, я смогу заметить,
Что лето жаркое пришло,
Что во дворе смеются дети,
И что ненастие - прошло.

----------


## Skadi

> Дорогая Scadi! Если вы внимательно посмотрите в словарь, то одним из синонимов слова "забава" является слово "заноза". А в древнерусском говоре "забава" - любимая, возлюбленная.


Ну, да, о Забаве (Путятичне, например) наслышаны :wink:
Но почти у каждого слова столько трактовок, что разве не скажешь "спасибо" толковым словарям различных авторов за то, что верно хранят для нас нужную нам информацию? как правило, обычно воспринимается самый основной ("ходовой") смысл, когда видишь какое-то слово и уж потом вспоминаешь о его различных вариантах - поди, догадайся, в каком смысле слово употребили для тебя?..спасибо (искренне!) за разъяснение :smile: :flower:

----------


## barbarossa

Я в силу возраста и жизненной позиции не очень горазда писать стихи о любви. Это стихи моей дочки - Желанки.

Любовь была началом всех начал.
Вы знаете то истинное слово,
С которым Бог, творенье увенчав,
Решил, что он сюда вернется снова.
Любовь была началом всех начал…
Не та, что вслух была произносима,
А та, что каждый день несется мимо,
Так разговора вслух и не начав.
Любовь была началом всех начал.
Не та, которая боится расстояния,
Не та, которую придумали заранее,
А та любовь, с которою Создатель
На этот мир свое терпенье тратил.
Любовь была началом всех начал 
И продолжением удачного творенья,
Что загорается в момент рожденья
И не кончается отныне никогда.
Любовь, с которой люди строят церкви,
Любовь, с которой называют города.
Любовь, с которой не боятся смерти.

----------


## PAN

*barbarossa*,
 В целом - принято...
С прибытием... :flower:

----------


## barbarossa

*Для PANa. Персональный экспромт.*

Удел Ваш - "панить", а не банить,
Спасибо, Scadi подсказала.
Я-то щетинилась сначала, 
Пока всех ближе не узнала.

В стихах узнать другого-просто,
Там голос чище и честнее.
И что, и кто какого роста-
С минутой каждой все яснее.

*А Левушке - так просто грех.
Ругать своих! Своих!  При всех.*

----------


## PAN

> Для PANa.


Псиба...:biggrin:

----------


## barbarossa

Я рассекретилася... (кокетливо) :Vah:

----------


## PAN

> рассекретилася...


Уже заметил... :flower:

----------


## barbarossa

Спасибо за сообщение, за соучастие, за заботу. Тронута. Ответила бы в сообщении, но я не умею их писать. А еще: пусть только сунутся! У меня есть СУРИКЕН!!!

----------


## barbarossa

Лев!!! Я слушала Ваши песни. Я их слушала и *БУДУ СЛУШАТЬ!*!! :Oj:

----------


## Лев

> Лев!!! Я слушала Ваши песни. Я их слушала и БУДУ СЛУШАТЬ!!!


Спасибо, Галина! :flower:  Будет что-то у тебя песенное, давай попробуем...:smile:

----------


## barbarossa

Я про Баха написала. С вашей подачи. Темку вы подкинули :flower: 
Это там, где приглашают к общению

И еще есть экспромт для Пана, так там рефренчиком - про Вас. Можно повторять как припев после каждых 2 строк. 
Это в Душа с душою говорит

*Добавлено через 41 минуту*



> Будет что-то у тебя песенное, давай попробуем...:smile:


Это Желанкино, моей дочки. Мы не писали раньше песенного, только "перепесенное". Поэтому заранее прошу прощения. Напишите, что не так.

Мне хочется петь...
Написать длинный стих,кровью.
Мне нужно успеть. 
А за всё остальное,я заплачу...болью...
Принимая всё, что мне по плечу...
Принимая всё, чего не хочу...
Жалея тех, кто ударит меня,
При первом удобном стеченьи...
Обстоятельств...которые давят меня.
Вбивают в гранитные стены.

Мне не хватает огня...мне не хватает огня...
Я замерзаю...ну же...лечите меня...
Лечите меня...СТУЖЕЙ...
Я делаюсь злее день ото дня...
Я вас умоляю...согрейте меня...
Мне не хватает огня... 

И встает луна...и шумит прибой.
Холодна волна...колыбелью соль.
Беcконечен свет, ветер в три стези.
Защити меня...защити...

----------


## Skadi

*barbarossa*,
Галина (так называл Вас Лев), хочу Вас познакомить с моим другом - замечательный человек!
Это *Стас-sendaysa* :smile:

----------


## barbarossa

Дорогая Scadi, я и вправду уже рассекретилась. Меня "в миру" зовут Галина. Я с большой благодарностью познакомлюсь с вашим другом и считала бы честью называть другом Вас.

----------


## Skadi

*barbarossa*,
Галина...у меня мама была Галина, дочь - Галина, а теперь и друг - Галина - замечательно! :smile: :flower:

----------


## barbarossa

Моему *другу* Скади

Живи, улыбайся людям,
И жизнь тогда ярче будет!
Ведь в мире одна   ты такая,
И тебя многие понимают.

Люби. Солнце, воздух, воду.
Живи, и просто верь в свободу.
Цвети. Словно фиалка.
Такая же сиреневая, яркая!

Все в жизни в твоих руках,
Поверь, и забудь про страх!
Всё будет, как хочешь ты,
И сбудутся все мечты!

Волшебный и яркий луч,
Пронзит кучу серых туч.
И будет сиять над тобой,
Великая, вселенская любовь!

----------


## Skadi

*Другу - Галине-barbarossa

Тебе - с улыбкой и любовью!
Пусть стережёт у изголовья
Тебя твой Ангел. Пусть хранит
От зла, от всяческих обид,
Отступит пусть от женских плеч
Всё, что заставило боль сечь
И бить наотмашь, чтоб страдать
Бессильем облегченье дать!
Пусть он подарит веру в то,
Что отведёт его крыло
Любую тень, подарит свет
Душе - реальней в жизни нет!
Моя ладонь - с волос к щеке -
'Верь, свет зажжётся в маяке!'
*
[IMG]http://*********ru/763175.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## barbarossa

*Цитата:Сообщение от sendaysa  
Мы все рабы. Не надо возражений!*

Мы не рабы, ведь все рабы - немы!
Нам голос дан и слух, чтоб слышать Голос.
И даже самый тонкий, хрупкий волос
Не упадет... Увы! Увы! Увы!

Свобода - наш штандарт и компас наш,
Свобода - вечный двигатель и знамя.
Свобода, воспеваемая нами,
Всего лишь разновидность рабства, знай.

Свободен тот, кто вечно при делах,
Свободен тот, кто хоть кому-то нужен.
Мы миру служим, но свободно служим!
И цепи этим разбиваем в прах!
__________________
Разум должен победить (Е. Замятин)

----------


## Skadi

> Свобода, воспеваемая нами,
> Всего лишь разновидность рабства...


*Свобода...гм...как относительна она!
Свободны в мыслях мы, наверно, да и только.
Ведь, чувство долга и ответственности - да,
Не позволяют нам летать, порой. И горько
Бывает молча посмотреть на два крыла,
Потом на небо, что так властно к себе манит,
И тихо вслух: "А раньше я б смогла..."
Теперь об этом мысль лишь больно ранит.*

----------


## barbarossa

> *
> И тихо вслух: "А раньше я б смогла..."
> Теперь об этом мысль лишь больно ранит.*


А раньше б я смогла...
Обидеть друга, смеяться громко,
До зари гулять.

Да, раньше я б смогла,
А нынче - трудно.
Так стыдно, страшно, ну и ... тянет спать.

А раньше б я смогла подвинуть землю,
Я раньше мир держала на плечах!
Ну а теперь, теперь уже не знаю...
Хочу попробовать! Ну дайте ж мне рычаг!

----------


## Skadi

> Ну а теперь, теперь уже не знаю...
> Хочу попробовать! Ну дайте ж мне рычаг!


Звучит, как просьба комсомола -
"Ну, партия, ты дашь мне порулить?" :biggrin:
Галин, мы просто подустали...
А так - на многое ещё годны!
Когда б ещё мужчины понимали,
Но чаще их сомнения слышны.

----------


## barbarossa

Мужчины - существа беспечные
Внушаемы они, увы. 
Ух чувства,частро быстротечные,
Идут отнюдь не "с головы".
А мы - мы умницы, красавицы,
Мы им поможем всем понять:
К нам форму "нравицца-ненравицца"
Опасно очень применять! :Oj:

----------


## Skadi

> К нам форму "нравицца-ненравицца"
> Опасно очень применять!


*Та формула, что "Нра или не нра" -
Употребима у мужчин гораздо чаще,
А формула "Лю иль не лю" - мудра,
Хоть в действии она гораздо слаще!* :rolleyes:

----------


## barbarossa

Я про любовь могу писать лишь стеб:
Не произносят имя Божье всуе.
А дальше я вообще скажу:"Молчок",
Ведь рифма просится ... (милль пардон, не смогла удержаться, хоть и не по-дамски)

----------


## Skadi

> Я про любовь могу писать лишь стеб...


Наверно, есть на это веские причины? :rolleyes:

----------


## barbarossa

Причина одна: не хочется затирать такое важное и вечное чувство, облекая его в обычные слова, ведь еще Тютчев говорил, что "мысль изреченная есть ложь", а в себе тех особенных слов я не нахожу.

----------


## Skadi

Да, верно. У каждого любовь разная и вызывает разные желания. У одних чувства настолько переполняют, что слова легко ложатся на бумагу - происходит своеобразный "выплеск". Другие, переполненные внутренним счастьем, носят его в себе, не доверяя бумаге :smile:

----------


## barbarossa

Стихи не мои, Желанкины, моей дочки

Мне достался дикий взгляд,
Ты и сам тому не рад.
Что осталось мне на память?
Только слёзы,да булат.

Мне остался только шрам,
Только лист по деревам,
Только пламя,дым с кострами,
По деревням-городам.

Мне остался только вой,
Вой над шелковой травой,
Только след когтистой лапы,
Да луна над головой...

Мне остался--шерсти клок...
Да какой от шерсти прок?!
Мне осталось только плакать...
За тобой,мой серый волк....

----------


## Skadi

Галин, а сколько дочери лет? она давно пишет стихи?

Мне остался--шерсти клок...
Да какой от шерсти прок?!
Мне осталось только плакать...
За тобой,мой серый волк....
 :flower:

----------


## barbarossa

Скоро 18. Она их рассказывала с детства, а всерьез пишет лет с 13-14. Пока она начитывается (например, этот - практически перепев Цветевой: "Убегаешь? Убегаешь? Бог с тобою, брат мой, волк. Умирает наша дружба, я тебе - не дар, а долг". Но свой голосок уже прорезывается.

----------


## Skadi

Как часто пишет? может, ей здесь тему свою открыть? :smile:
Она бы и с Дианой моей познакомилась  :Ok:

----------


## barbarossa

Она меня убьет, если узнает, что я ее стихи обнародовала. Она у меня "встольница", пишет в стол. Еще стесняется. А Дианины,и Дениса, и Ваши я ей читала и читаю.

----------


## Skadi

Тогда, конечно, не надо - это дело добровольное  :Aga: 
Галина, приятно, что читаете вместе стихи Дианы и Дениса  :flower:

----------


## barbarossa

Я ненавижу!!! американское:каждый хоронит своих покойников сам. У славян главной доблестью и национальной чертой всегда было соучастие, сострадание. Когда хорошо - вместе, умножим; когда плохо- вместе, разделим. Хочу, чтобы и мое дитя не потеряло славянский кусок души. А мужество этих детей вообще достойно  восхищения. Кроме всего, они еще и способные дети. А ваши стихи - это *забава* (в смысле заноза для души). И еще так понравился "музык" от Гаврилы!

----------


## Skadi

Галин, ребята эти...они просто живут. Как и все. И ничем не хотят отличаться от обычных людей. Да они и есть обычные необычные люди - вот как я бы сказала :smile: Мы, взрослые (я имею ввиду наших преподавателей - моих коллег), часто учимся у них. Это, действительно, так! Многому учимся.

----------


## barbarossa

Это же сколько надо мужества, чтобы жить, как все! У меня в колледже 13 сирот, так я их прошу: "Не называйте себя сиротами". И не у всех получается! Иногда так норовят надавить на жалость. А быть как все - это в их ситуации - СИЛА ДУХА!

----------


## Skadi

Галечка...да...то, что для нас - самое обычное дело, которое мы делаем секундно, например, для них минуты....даже почти часы.....
Знаешь, они ... подчас не подберёшь слов, чтобы сказать - какие они...

----------


## barbarossa

У тех, кто работает с такими детьми, наверное, сердце стерлось, как об наждак. Кровоточит... Может быть, вы поэтому так остро чувствуете мир?

----------


## Skadi

И верим людям...и не можем иначе....просто тогда надо умереть и родиться заново.
Галь...не в обиду будет сказано замечательным нормальным ребятам....вот такие, особые ребята....они самые человечные.

----------


## barbarossa

Тем, кто терпит боль чужую,
Принимая, как свою,
Шлю свое я уваженье,
Вам "спасиБог" говорю.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Оля!!! Ура!!! Вы мой первый друг!!! :flower: :rolleyes:

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Оля!!! Ура!!! Вы мой первый друг!!! :flower: :rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

Ребята эти - просто люди,
Такие же, как я и ты,
Мы если и хвалить их будем,
За то, что чувство красоты,
Любви и тяги к жизни этой
Не потеряли, жёстче став!
Что в их стихах так много света!
Что человечны, боль узнав!

----------


## barbarossa

Моя Муза застыла в уважительном поклоне.

Это Желанкино:
Не думай, что сила героя в мече,
Что сила в заклятьях и зельях,
Ведь издревле знают, что сила в душе,
Что сила в бесстрашьи и вере.

Что сила в свободе и в остром уме,
А не в деньгах и злате.
Не купишь удачу и не купишь друзей,
Как дорого не заплатишь.

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
Олечка! Мне неловко, что с моим появлением разгорелся ужасный скандал. Но "горячее сердце и чистые руки" - удел не только чекистов. Там, где люди открывают душу друг другу, не может быть воровства (а это именно так и называется). А что признал ошибку - молодец, это залог того, что "больше не будет". Знаешь, как алкоголик: пока не скажет себе сам "Я алкоголик", ни за что не излечится.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Галина, замечательные у Вас стихи! А у вашей дочери . . . *молчу в восхищении*:-). Спасибо,что даете возможность познакомиться с таким прекрасным творчеством!:-) будем знакомы?! Я - Диана:-).

----------


## Skadi

*barbarossa*,
*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
 Девочки мои дорогие, знакомьтесь напрямую :smile:
Дианка, как я рада, что ты и Галя познакомитесь  :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## barbarossa

Оля! Я благодарна за Диану. Мне вроде бы и лет немало, но неловко было ей навязываться.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> будем знакомы?! Я - Диана:-).


С благодарностью принимаю. Мне очень нравятся ваши стихи. Они, может, не всегда гладкие, но всегда честные.

----------


## Skadi

*barbarossa*,
)))))))))))))))) Галя! да и я не девочка давно ))))))))
Диан, скажи - что там Галя придумывает, мм? не знаешь? :wink:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

:-) ОЧЕНЬ РАДА ЗНАКОМСТВУ,ГАЛИНА!!! 

Техника письма у меня конечно не ахти:-), но немного улучшается со временем и опытом, когда читаю более ранние записи, берет тихий ужас, потому что уж что-что, а читать и чувствовать стихи я умею. :-) Может со временем какой то толк выйдет. . . :-) а пока все просто от души.

Ну возраст общению не помеха, эт точно:-)!!! Skаdi права:-).

----------


## barbarossa

Фрагмент ме4ты  
Читай по губам:ПО-ЗИ-ТИВ
*Техника письма у меня конечно не ахти:-), но немного улучшается со временем и опытом, когда читаю более ранние записи, берет тихий ужас, потому что уж что-что, а читать и чувствовать стихи я умею. :-) Может со временем какой то толк выйдет. . . :-) а пока все просто от души.*
Под гладкостью я понимала (опять мои досадные игры со словами!) не неумение. В этом поэтов никто обвинять не имеет права. Каждый пишет, как он слышит (Б.Окуджава). Я имела ввиду именно неровность дыхания, юношеский максимализм.  Но сила-то - в честности и искренности.  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

Девочки, читаю вас и радуюсь! всё-таки, хорошие люди притягиваются!
У меня даже есть стихи об этом... сейчас...

*Мир подчиняется закону притяженья,
И человек - дитя природы - в том числе.
Так тянутся друг к другу, вне сомнений,
Кто сердцем чист, пусть их немного на Земле!*

----------


## barbarossa

Кто сердцем чист, душою светел,
Тот в каждом видит красоту.
Я уж писала, мы в ответе
За смерть, убитую мечту.

И, как хирург на поле боя,
Кто чист душой, в ладу с собой,
Тот отсекает все дурное,
Притягивает лишь любовь.

----------


## Skadi

Галя...а теперь я обессловела! 
Здорово сказано!  :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## PAN

Дамы... :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*PAN*,
Паша, я так рада, что Галочка и Диана...а Галина - прелесть (Галя, это не тебе - ты уши закрой, ок?)  :Ok:

----------


## barbarossa

Спасибо, ребята. Полегчало на душе.
Я пришла  к вам из корзинки!!!

----------


## Skadi

Галя, это тебе:

Спасибо! поняли - благодарю!
Я счастлива - живу, пою, люблю
И верю в лучшее, не в отрицанья,
Хотя, наружу просятся стенанья...
Но я смогу, я выдержу и верю:
Для счастья, света распахнутся двери!
 :flower: 
Галя, тебе это так важно? то, что ты приписала - откуда ты пришла?

----------


## barbarossa

Вообще не важно. Это я Павлика подразнить хотела. Он там надо мной в корзинке поизгалялся. :Oj:

----------


## Skadi

Да это он по-доброму  :Aga:  он совсем не умеет сердиться :rolleyes:

----------


## barbarossa

Угу! А с виду грозный какой!

----------


## Skadi

Ему по рангу положено...модерскому :wink:

----------


## barbarossa

Я совершила подвИг:добавила фото в Наши фотографии!

----------


## Skadi

Галин, я тоже поместила кое-что в "Наш фотоальбом" - глянь :wink:

----------


## barbarossa

Посмотрела. спасибо.

----------


## Skadi

:smile: :flower:

----------


## barbarossa

Дочитана последняя страница.
Закрыта книга, радостен финал.
Ну почему же мне тогда не спится?
Что не увидел, что не дочитал?

Для happy end-ов мир наш приспособлен,
Другой конец не будет интересен.
И если даже сердце плачет кровью,
Звучит совет "не унывай". Он весел.

Он справедлив, но пахнет равнодушьем,
Желаньем отодвинуться от боли.
Послушай же меня, прошу, послушай.
Не "дай совет", а просто плач со мною...

----------


## Skadi

*Как часто так же - книга на финале,
Душа согласна с радостью в конце,
И пусть о счастье двух мы угадали,
Улыбке лучше появляться на лице.

Реальной жизни так хватает боли!
Пусть мир фантазий даст нам отдохнуть,
И мы поверим в достижимость роли -
Быть героиней и в любовь нырнуть!*

----------


## barbarossa

Стихи читала дяди Вади.
Три дня теперь сидеть в засаде.
Его стихи хочу учить,
Теперь мне стыдно рот открыть!!!

*Добавлено через 1 час 32 минуты*
*Это Желанкино*
Спокойно и тихо,
на улице стало прохладно,
над самою вишней 
поют серенаду сверчки.
Знакомых шагов 
дожидается кто-то напрасно,
А кто-то дождался
и вышел пройтись у реки.

А кто-то за книгой,
а кто-то в горьком раздумьи.
А кто-то с песней
качает, смеясь, колыбель
Мы разные люди…
Плевать кто глупый  кто умный.
Мы разные люди, а впрочем,
Нет в мире родней…

О чем говорить?!
Упала звезда на ресницу.
Подруги мои, и мои дорогие друзья,
Кто в клетке птенцом,
А кто в небе вольной синицей…
Кто в мире заложник,
А кто палач и судья…

*Добавлено через 1 час 34 минуты*
*Это Желанкино*
Спокойно и тихо,
на улице стало прохладно,
над самою вишней 
поют серенаду сверчки.
Знакомых шагов 
дожидается кто-то напрасно,
А кто-то дождался
и вышел пройтись у реки.

А кто-то за книгой,
а кто-то в горьком раздумьи.
А кто-то с песней
качает, смеясь, колыбель
Мы разные люди…
Плевать кто глупый  кто умный.
Мы разные люди, а впрочем,
Нет в мире родней…

О чем говорить?!
Упала звезда на ресницу.
Подруги мои, и мои дорогие друзья,
Кто в клетке птенцом,
А кто в небе вольной синицей…
Кто в мире заложник,
А кто палач и судья…

*Добавлено через 1 час 36 минут*
*И это Желанкино*
Мы были Украиною…
Хоть маленькой, но щедрою.
Теперь, похоже, вымрем мы…
Оглядываться не на что.

Да если б те, кто умерли
за Украину-матушку,
Воскресли бы, проснулись бы,
Увидели б сейчас её…

Тот час же снова б в гроб легли…
И поняли что даром всё…

Что у народа «розуму»,
Как у больного здравия.
И что мы больше продали, 
Чем для себя оставили.

И что у «стада» нашего
Пастух - «большая умница»
И что страна огромная -
село с одною улицей…

----------


## barbarossa

Я не умею писать гекзАметром...
Может, Гомера прочесть мне заново?

И Маяковского лесенкой рваной
Я не смогла сотворить бы ни грана.

Не повторить каллиграмм и верлибров,
Не удивить и метафорой гибкой.

*Но есть добродетель, ее не отнять:
Мне стыдно стоять, коль мужчины сидят!!!*

----------


## sendaysa

[quote=barbarossa;2389652]


> Я не умею писать гекзАметром...
> Может, Гомера прочесть мне заново?
> 
> И Маяковского лесенкой рваной
> Я не смогла сотворить бы ни грана.
> 
> Не повторить каллиграмм и верлибров,
> Не удивить и метафорой гибкой.
> 
> ...


Не стоит Гомера еще раз читать.
И
   Маяковского
                      не стоит
                                  трогать.
                                            Когда
                                                    от природы
В ком-то заложено с детства при дамах сидеть,
Они не мужчины, а просто У-РО-ДЫ

----------


## barbarossa

> Когда
>                                                     от природы
> В ком-то заложено с детства при дамах сидеть,
> Они не мужчины, а просто У-РО-ДЫ


Всегда находились мужчины,
Знакомые с этикетом.
А если они еще и поэты,
То ныть исчезает причина! :flower:

----------


## Mazaykina

*barbarossa*,
 :Ok:   молодец!

----------


## PAN

> barbarossa,
>  молодец!


Вот и мне так показалось...:biggrin:

----------


## barbarossa

Поле пусто, носит ветер
Через поле трын-траву.
А я, дура, на портрете, 
очень правильно живу.

На меня надето платье, 
Ему очень много лет.
Я стою в дубовой раме
и смотрю на «бренный» свет.

Красота моя не вечна,
Блеклы краски, стерся лак.
И они - «друзья»- не знают:
Кто такая, зовут как...

Я вишу на этой стенке.
Очень моден, - говорят, -
В загородных дачах- замках
Нынче антиквариат…

----------


## Skadi

Не спится мне...твои увидела я строки
И не стерпела - вышла вновь, 
Хотя, уж думала, что всё без толку,
Но вот не спится...знать, любовь...

Как ты сказала? антиквариат на стенке?
Гм...наверно, было б очень необычно
Вот так вот повисеть - всем для оценки,
Услышать про себя, мол, симпатично...
__________

*Ох, как песня хороша
Та, что слушаю сейчас!
Как сразу приняла душа
Бандеры сладкий глас!

Я "Незнакомку"отыскала,
И уж в который раз
Меня та песня обласкала
До слёз из глаз...*

----------


## barbarossa

Опять *Желанкино*

Только снег заметает холодные мертвые камни,
Только реки смывают следы со своих берегов.
И весенние травы,безвольные,туго сплетают
Бледноглазые лица своих золотых лепестков...

А над краем вселенной плывет беззаботная песня,
Седоглавый старик расчесал сухую копну.
Ты не слушай других,в этом мире не может быть тесно,
Белый ангел оплакал нашу с тобой слепоту...

Спят спокойно вершины, укрытые снегом хрустальным,
А небесная гладь стала частью холодной воды.
Вы вчера говорили мне: "Земля от нас просто устала" -
Она просто устала залечивать наши следы...

А под каждою кочкой,под каждым камнем могильным
Закрывает глаза бесконечная пустота...
И летит на землей грустный окрик:"Люди,мы были!!!"
И трава вырастает вокруг ледяного креста...

----------


## barbarossa

Для Скади.
Оля! Оказывается, Желанка тоже "пасется" в Интернете, только на другом сайте - Стихи.ру. Если интересно, там ее стихи и фото (Евгения-Желана Чечилова). Можно в поисковике набрать просто имя. Не такая, как выяснилось, она и "встольница"! Видимо, не хотела, чтобы я ошибки и неточности правила, вот и засекретилась. Я случайно обнаружила, это же надо, какая внимательная мать...

----------


## PAN

> Оказывается, Желанка тоже "пасется" в Интернете, только на другом сайте - Стихи.ру.


Зови её сюда...
Стихира - пыльный склад... А здесь - живое непосредственное общение...

----------


## barbarossa

Она, маленькая, видно испугалась моего сурикена. Я ей говорила, а она - стесняюсь, стесняюсь. А я полезла в ее ноут - и наткнулась. Пришлось ей рассекречиваться...

----------


## PAN

> испугалась моего сурикена


Значит пора менять железку на цветы...:biggrin:

----------


## barbarossa

> Значит пора менять железку на цветы...:biggrin:


Почти уже!!! Почти сменила...

----------


## Skadi

> Зови её сюда...
> Стихира - пыльный склад... А здесь - живое непосредственное общение...





> Значит пора менять железку на цветы...


Галин, присоединяюсь к Паше  :Aga:  зови сюда свою Желанку - она с Дианой познакомится и со всеми нами - пусть не боится :smile:
А аватарку придётся тебе сменить - испугаешь ребёнка до смерти :mad:...:biggrin:



> Почти уже!!! Почти сменила...


Изменить подпись - не изменить выражения "лица" на аватарке :wink:

----------


## barbarossa

Оля! Это, конечно, не фотография. Но ты будешь смеяться: эта баба-яга чем-то очень на меня похожа!

----------


## Skadi

> Оля! Это, конечно, не фотография. Но ты будешь смеяться: эта баба-яга чем-то очень на меня похожа!


С какой стати я буду смеяться? я - тоже не молоденькая девочка! давай, вылазь ужо :rolleyes:

----------


## barbarossa

Это аватарка - как "душа с душою говорит"... Одна из моих самых любимых картинок.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Я тоже на стихи.ру бываю:-),под  ником - Фрагмент мечты

----------


## barbarossa

Здравствуй, Дианочка. Несколько дней не слыхала тебя. Сейчас на стихиру схожу - посмотрю.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Я тут каждый день бываю:-)молчаливым наблюдателем. . .

----------


## barbarossa

С папиной смерти прошло много лет.
Листаю я папин военный билет.
Справляю безмолвную тризну...
Как мне не заплакать, как сердцу не сжаться?
Январь сорок третьего - призван.
Но только в апреле ему 18!

(Когда папа ушел на фронт, ему было столько лет, сколько сейчас моей Желаночке! Я опять плачу)

----------


## Skadi

А у меня дед погиб после Великой Отечественной...разведчиком был....как Штирлиц...носил  немецкую форму, говорил на нескольких немецких наречиях, работал в тылу немцев, агитировал их сдаваться....короче, был "свой среди чужих"....а официально числился в штабе маршала Конева.....

*Бега времени суть - неизменность.
Цепь случайностей - закономерность.
Зовёт память назад оглянуться,
Чтоб к основе своей прикоснуться.
Наши предки - о них много ль знаем?
Ну, до прадеда мы досчитаем,
Да и всё. Остальное - обрывки,
Лишь с поверхности снятые "сливки".
Как ни горько, тот факт признаём:
- Что ж - вздыхаем и дальше живём.
Только памятных дат вереница
Возвращает родные нам лица.
...Был разведчиком дед на войне -
До сих пор всё в секретном огне...
Разрешили что знать - давно знаем,
На другое - секрет не снимаем!
Знал немецкий язык в совершенстве,
"Пропуск" дал он ему к резиденству:
Агитировал немцев сдаваться,
Находясь среди них "своим братцем".
И под Курской Дугою, под Бродами
Привёл шесть тысяч немцев повзводно.
То была добровольная сдача их,
Орден Красной Звезды получил за них.
Фотография - сорок четвёртый год.
Весна. Польша. Война продолжает ход.
Стоят пятеро гордо плечом к плечу -
Слово скажут ещё врага полчищу...
В разведгруппе все пять - в единении,
По особому их назначению.
...И погибли все пять разным временем,
Но не каждый своё продолжение
Смог оставить на этой земле,
Оборвав жизни нить на себе...
60 с лишним лет от Победы той,
Мы всё дальше по времени, но душой
В двух шагах. Поколенье внучатое,
Продолженье мы все, вместе взятые,
Наших прадедов, дедов, отцов -
В нас от них - ветру настежь лицо!*

----------


## barbarossa

Для нас всех это очень значимая тема, и эксплуатировать наши души, заставляя нас еще и чувствовать себя виноватыми - это не по-Божески. Это как обокрасть приютившего тебя и разделившего с тобой кусок хлеба.

----------


## Skadi

Господи, как же ты права...как права...

----------


## barbarossa

Он во сне кричит:" Серега, давай! Подымайтесь, братцы",
А утром не помнит ни слова.
Его орден пылится в шкафу на пиджаке.
Ему  за 60, но все зовут его Вова.

 - Эй, Вовка, давай, выходи забивать козла.
 - Эй, Вовка, стакан поскорей выноси ребятам.
 А в восьмидесятых  он был там,
 Куда страна позвала...
 И тогда называли его ребята Батей.

И когда в феврале страна вспоминает о них,
Приглашают всех в клуб, чтоб прочесть им стихи об отваге,
Он один не идет, он дома сидит один...
На вопросы на все отвечает:"Сидел я, ребята, в штабе".


Крестный моей Желанки был в Афганистане, но за эти годы мы не услышали от него ни одной истории. У него есть ордена, есть даже медаль "За отвагу", но он говорит, что сидел в штабе на телефоне. И больше - никогда!!! - ничего. Правда, он до сих пор кричит по ночам, подымает в атаку...

----------


## Skadi

> Он во сне кричит:" Серега, давай! Подымайтесь, братцы",
> А утром не помнит ни слова...


Он весёлым был
И шутить любил...
Глубина синих глаз  прячет боль.

И волос каштан,
Что был богом дан,
Седины испещрила - соль.

В тишину ночи
Память прокричит:
"Эй, Серёга, вставай, браток!"

По стене костяк -
Вновь разит кулак...
Вернёт эхо немой потолок.

----------


## PAN

> И больше - никогда!!! - ничего...


Как и абсолютное большинство...
Хотя есть, конечно, и "герои", громко повествующие... Бог им судья.............

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Говорили,что с лица 
Я похожа на отца,
Папочкиной дочери
Счастье напророчили...

...Только умер отец-
 - тут и счастью конец.
                                                    июнь 1984го

----------


## PAN

> разрешите присоединиться поговорить?))


 :flower: ...

----------


## barbarossa

> разрешите присоединиться поговорить?


Дорогая Лариса Рудольфовна! Мне наша Маша говорила о вас, как о замечательном режиссере. Я рада Вашему появлению. А про папину дочку - не в бровь, а в глаз... Я  тоже всегда была папиной.

Мой мудрый еврейский папа
Дал мне один совет:
*" Не жди ты от жизни праздников, 
Но это не значит, что их в жизни нет.

Жизнь  - это труд и терпение,
Может, болезнь иль сума...
А если тебе нужен праздник - 
Сделай его сама".*

----------


## Skadi

> Крестный моей Желанки был в Афганистане, но за эти годы мы не услышали от него ни одной истории. У него есть ордена, есть даже медаль "За отвагу", но он говорит, что сидел в штабе на телефоне. И больше - никогда!!! - ничего. Правда, он до сих пор кричит по ночам, подымает в атаку...


Это было в прошлом году 9 мая. После митинга мы собрались за столом - несколько семей - все соседи. С одной семьёй пришёл дедуля-фронтовик Великой Отечественной (моя Галинка его просто обожает и считает за своего дедушку....своего дедушку... по каким-то особым, ей одной ведомой ощущениям...). Выпили. Стали более активно общаться между собой. Прошло время. Как-то так совершенно естественно зашёл разговор о боевых действиях на войне...вдруг из глаз этого дедули хлынули слёзы, и он стал рассказывать, как он, 18-летний парнишка, попал в свой первый бой...как кончились патроны и началась рукопашная....как он оказался один-на-один с таким же молодым немцем, и на двоих - только одна винтовка со штык-ножом...и вот наступил наступил такой момент, когда решался вопрос - кто-кого....слёзы лились градом из глаз старика на протяжении всего рассказа....его всего трясло....а он не мог остановиться, слова лились и лились....он говорил о том, что видел страх в глазах того немца, который понимал, что скоро, уже совсем скоро....в считанные секунды он будет проткнут этим штык-ножом.....и дедуля не мог забыть хруст, с которым штык-нож вошёл в тело немца.....по потрясённому взгляду родственников этого дедушки мы поняли, что он впервые рассказывает этот момент кому-то вообще.....и что родственники услышали об этом только что, вместе с нами.....это ж сколько лет носил в себе такое человек!.....он говорил, что помнит это так отчётливо, как если б это было вчера....это был первый убитый им человек на той войне......

----------


## barbarossa

Он это и вправду ПЕРЕжил, т.е. жил-жил-жил с этим много лет...

----------


## Skadi

Да...мы слушали его в необыкновенной тишине....и потом долго ещё молчали....

----------


## Kliakca

> Хотя есть, конечно, и "герои", громко повествующие... Бог им судья.............


Видела я таких, 2 августа на рынках, "чудо-героев", срам сплошной.

----------


## barbarossa

Синь небес и злато хлеба,
Голос - благовест:
" Есть спасение от смерти-
Травушка  древест".
С той поры, как мне приснился
Этот странный глас,
Я ищу траву-спасенье,
Чтоб отсрочить час.
Час прощания с землею.
Боже, помоги,
Я должна прожить подольше,
Чтоб раздать долги.
Не деньгами, а "спасибо"
Всем, кто рядом был.
Чтоб прощенье заслужить
У тех, кто не простил.

----------


## Skadi

> Говорили,что с лица 
> Я похожа на отца,
> Папочкиной дочери
> Счастье напророчили...


Когда дочь похожа на отца,
Ей пророчат счастье без конца,
Не взирая на то, жив её отец -
Дочь в отца - ей счастия венец!
Только счастье понимается по-своему
Каждой дочерью. Смотря, что, как усвоено,
Как воспитывалась каждая отцом...
Я вот тоже вся в отца пошла лицом...:smile:

----------


## barbarossa

Старый романс

Пустынный парк. Осенний хмурый вечер .
Аквариум троллейбуса вдали.
Лишь ветер дразнит смятую газету.
Вы не пришли. Вы не пришли.

Все звуки  стали глуше, как в тумане,
А там, за небом, льнут к пространству журавли.
Такое несвиданное свиданье…
Вы не пришли. Вы не пришли!

Скамья как эшафот, садиться страшно…
Взойти? И ждать? 
Ладони на глаза легли.
Какой  же ласковый и теплый конец света.
То вы пришли.

----------


## barbarossa

Душа болит... Что это значит?
Где это место, что болит...
Душа болит? А "сердце плачет"?
Чтож, "путь земной еще пылит"!

Еще пока не поздно встретить,
Найти, понять, обнять, простить.
Еще пока - платок на плечи
И в пляс, еще струна звенит.

И в ритме бешеном цыганском
Вернуть ушедшие года.
Найти, понять, прижать - и больше 
Не расставаться никогда.

----------


## Skadi

Галин, да у тебя одни романсы!  



> Еще пока не поздно встретить,
> Найти, понять, обнять, простить.
> Еще пока - платок на плечи
> И в пляс, еще струна звенит...


:smile: :flower:

----------


## barbarossa

Спасибо, Олечка. Просто у меня сейчас непростой период в жизни - вот и потянуло на спошные сантименты...

----------


## barbarossa

Олечка! Ты не просто мой первый  друг на форуме, ты мое СОТОЕ! спасибо! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Олечка! Ты не просто мой первый  друг на форуме, ты мое СОТОЕ! спасибо!


Галчона, бум жить!  :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

О музыка..скажи,что с ней
В сей суете сравниться сможет?
Да разве боли есть больней?
Да разве горести есть горше?

Какой момент какого дня 
С твоим,о музыка,сравнится?
Спаси меня.Дай мне меня.
Открой меня,коль ты - царица..

Усталость,страх,-где силы взять?
Я пред тобою на коленях:
Хоть ты должна меня понять..
Я знаю: ты мне не изменишь,
 О музыка..

                 1985г.

----------


## Mazaykina

Девочки, какой у вас тут приятный уголок, ТВОРЧЕСКИЙ!!!  :Ok:

----------


## PAN

> приятный уголок, ТВОРЧЕСКИЙ!!


 :Aga: ...

----------


## barbarossa

Мы приходим в этот мир нагими,
Но зато мы много помним, говорят.
Чтобы выжить в этом шумном мире,
Учимся прилежно забывать.

А потом опять, опять учеба:
Учимся ходить, читать, писать.
И опять, чтоб выжить в этом мире,
Учимся надежно забывать...

Если прожить хочешь, жизнь любя,
Нужно учиться -  учить себя.

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Белые палаты. Белый потолок.
Белые халаты. Воздуха глоток.
Белый свет струится в белые постели.
Белая больница.
                      Чёрный крест на теле.
                                                      =1987=

----------


## barbarossa

Если радуга в небе светится,
Если песня вселенной слышится,
Если радостно полднем ветренным -
Нам живется. нам еще дышится.

Значит, снова - все пули мимо, 
Заросла воронка травою.
Значит, нам еще петь дуэтом:
Мне с тобою, тебе со мною!

----------


## Skadi

> Значит, нам еще петь дуэтом:
> Мне с тобою, тебе со мною!


Ах, как прекрасно петь дуэтом, мм!.одно наслаждение :rolleyes:

----------


## barbarossa

> бум жить! [/COLOR]


ПРАВИЛЬНО СКАЗАЛА! Угадала или предсказала?

----------


## Skadi

> ПРАВИЛЬНО СКАЗАЛА! Угадала или предсказала?


И то, и другое ... увидишь  :flower:

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Мы с тобою не пересекаемся-
Мы на разных с тобой полюсах,
Мы друг с другом совсем не считаемся,
Друг за друга не душит страх,

Существуем с тобой ПАРАЛЛЕЛЬНО:
кто-то ЖАРКО,а кто ГОРЯЧО,
Мы и любим-то каждый отдельно:
Я - тебя,ты - кого-то ещё.

Мы с тобою не соприкасаемся,
не болит в тебе рана моя..
Мы с тобою не пересекаемся.
Значит нет НАС.
                   Есть ТЫ.
                             И есть Я.
                                               1980(из раннего..:wink:)

----------


## Skadi

> Мы и любим-то каждый отдельно:
> Я - тебя,ты - кого-то ещё.


А меня что-то на треугольники "потянуло"...

Ах, известный всем нам треугольник -
Я - тебя, ты - её, она - с ним -
Отзывается в трёх углах болью...
Чаще - вовсе не так, как хотим.

----------


## barbarossa

Ему он сказал: «Посмотрим»…
«Готовится, -( мне), - изволь».
Какая простая фраза!
Какая тупая боль!

Поймешь, что случилось, не сразу…
Он молод еще, не пора!
Как тянутся дни бесконечно, 
Как ошибаются доктора!

А вы, девочки, ведьмы от слова ведать, чувствовать. И Олечка со своим "Будем жить", и Лариса Рудольфовна с "...Белая больница"... Наверное, все, кто пишет в рифму, чувствуют тоньше обычных людей.

----------


## barbarossa

*Желанкино*
Падал снег на поля.
Наступали холода,
Будь ты хоть сам Перун,
Не склонюсь никогда.

Будь ты хоть трижды смел,
Будь ты хоть полубог,
Я не раба тебе,
Будь ты хоть сам Сварог.

Свобода моя сила,
Будь ты хоть сам Ярило...

----------


## Skadi

> Как тянутся дни бесконечно, 
> Как ошибаются доктора!


У бесконечности уверенный свой статус,
А приговор врачей пределен, то - диагноз.
Для бесконечности ошибка - удивленье,
Бывает, врёт врачей диагноз, без сомненья.

----------


## barbarossa

"Никогда не разговаривайте с незнакомцами",-
было сказано на Патриаршиих прудах.
Или Аннушки судьба вам будет скользкая,
Или череп разлетится с кровью в прах.

Или новости и песня хором спетая,
Или голая пробежка по Москве.
Иль нарциссов желтых песня светлая,
Или книга, обретенная в огне.

Все зависит от того, кто слышал Воланда.
Каждый разно жизнь свою прожил, как смог.
А вот если вступит в пренья с незнакомцами,
То увидит окончательный итог.

----------


## Skadi

> "Никогда не разговаривайте с незнакомцами"


С незнакомцем заводить не стоит разговор -
Вы не знаете, кто он - быть может, просто вор
Или неудачник, что по жизни вечно бродит...
Пусть проходит незнакомец, пусть проходит.

----------


## barbarossa

Стучат колеса в такт дыханью,
В купе темно.
Нас двое: я и мой попутчик.
Глядим в окно.

И так легко молчать с чужими
И говорить.
Расстанусь завтра с ним под утро,
Но как забыть?

Забыть свободу откровенья,
Свободу дум.
Возможен только с незнакомцем
Душевный душ.

И лишь тому, кого назавтра
Забудешь ты,
Сказать легко и просто можно
Про все мечты,
Про все сомненья и свершенья,-
Лиха беда!
Ведь завтра утром вы проститесь - 
И навсегда.

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Всё так странно..В плацкартном вагоне
Душный дым.Шумный дым.Сонный дым.
Едешь ты с Совершенно Другою.
Еду я с Совершенно Другим.

Не пытаясь нарушить ПОКОЯ,
Мы друг другу в глаза не глядим.
Ты сошёл с Совершенно Другою .
Я ушла с Совершенно Другим.

   1979

----------


## barbarossa

Все, о чем Барбаросса мечтала,
Лариса Рудольфовна давно написала! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Все, о чем Барбаросса мечтала...


Ой, ли? уж так ли все мечты
Ты здесь, Галин, свои открыла?
Глубин души всей красоты,
Ведь, не измерить. В этом - сила  :flower:

----------


## barbarossa

От Скади
*Ой, ли? уж так ли все мечты
Ты здесь, Галин, свои открыла?*

Для Скади, Ларисы Рудольфовны, Дианочки ets.

Бывает,  что души звучат в унисон -
И расстояния им не преграда.
Рядом живущие слышат лишь стон,
Созвучные - песни из райского сада.

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

ДЛЯ БАРБАРОССы,СКАДИ и ПАНа:

Давайте так - просто Лариса.
Мы не на лекции..)))))):wink:

----------


## Skadi

*Лариса Рудольфовна*,
Лариса, приятно! а я - просто Ольга :smile: :flower: 
А лекций, Вы правы, прочитано столько -
Невольно мы к ним привыкаем...а-ну их!
Общенью дадим здесь мы рифму простую :wink:



> Бывает,  что души звучат в унисон -
> И расстояния им не преграда


Галин, ты права! и в который уж раз
Становится в сердце теплее у нас  :flower:

----------


## luudvig

> Стучат колеса в такт дыханью...


Стихи - чудо!!!

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Все, о чем Барбаросса мечтала,
> Лариса Рудольфовна давно написала!


Каждый наступает на свои грабли...:biggrin:

----------


## barbarossa

Нарисуешь мне акварель?
Чтобы твой силуэт сквозь призму
Слез  дождя. И  желтые листья…
Нарисуешь мне акварель?

Наиграешь любви напев?
Чтоб играл саксофон щемяще,
Пел о прошлом и настоящем.
Наиграешь любви напев?

Улыбнешься ли мне слегка?
Не губами, одними глазами.
Так, чтоб знали только мы сами.
Улыбнешься ли мне слегка?

Напиши только пару слов.
Слов затертых, почти клише.
- Мало,  - скажешь мне... 
Но как много
Для рассвета в моей  душе!

*Добавлено через 20 минут*
Дожди, дожди. Все небо в тучах.
Туманны утра, даль сера.
Так неожиданно и скоро
К нам осень  близко подошла.

Ромашковое наше лето
Ушло, неся с собой мечты.
Я все забыла бы, когда бы
В том лете не остался ты.

Росою утренней умыто,
Из бликов солнца и дождя, 
Невиннейшее наше лето
Недоскажу словами я.

Пусть плачет горько. Стонет, кличет
Дрожит и жалится струна.
За то, что я тебя любила,
Прощу ль сама себя сполна?

----------


## barbarossa

> Наиграешь любви напев?
> Чтоб играл саксофон щемяще,


Чтоб *ЗВУЧАЛ* саксофон...

----------


## luudvig

> Чтоб ЗВУЧАЛ саксофон...


Чтоб *стонал*...

----------


## Лев

> Наиграешь любви напев?
> Чтоб играл саксофон щемяще,
> Пел о прошлом и настоящем.
> Наиграешь любви напев?


http://www.realmusic.ru/comments/track/566006

----------


## barbarossa

Лев, спасибо, очень  "в масть". Я опять плачу... :flower:

----------


## barbarossa

Город сменится городом.
В доме со мной – другой…
Вечерним принятием пищи
Станет ужин простой.

Вещи рождают мнения -
Впишемся в интерьер.
Мы оба с тобой помечены
Клеймом   приличных манер.

Как в  праздник мы все прекрасны!
Ущербность – по будним дням.
Но благостна мне, как  причастие,
Причастность к рифмам, словам.

Как же хочется роскоши
Подвигов, славы, страстей! 
Шепотом проклинаю я
Эпоху «дельных» людей.

Постелем постель болезную,
Время идет к нулю…
Сон придет лишь под утро:
«Лето. Мы вместе. Люблю»

----------


## Skadi

> Мы оба с тобой помечены
> Клеймом   приличных манер...


Оставим на время приличие
И станем, какими хотим,
Заставим уйти безразличие
И сказку в глазах разглядим.

----------


## Mishel

А тексты цвета барбаросса,
Как ниндзи лезвия без спроса,
Спокойно,тихо,незаразно
Проникли в душу до оргазма.

Пусть души говорят друг с другом!
И в танце голова пусть кругом!
Чтоб прыгали они и  пели!
Только бы ноги не болели.

----------


## barbarossa

> Как ниндзи лезвия без спроса,
> Спокойно,тихо,незаразно
> Проникли в душу до оргазма.


За лестные слова спасибо,
И вам хочу сказать в ответ:
Так четко, емко и красиво
Похвалит только лишь поэт! :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> А тексты цвета барбаросса
> Спокойно,тихо,незаразно
> Проникли в душу до оргазма.


:biggrin:.....:rolleyes:...:biggrin:

----------


## barbarossa

Садится сонце за горою.
Пошерхли губы листопада.
Коли моей любви не хочешь,
Читать моих стихов не надо.

Зачем часы до встреч считаешь?
Зачем зовешь ты время долгим?
Коли моей любви не хочешь,
Не надо вспоминать мой облик.

Зачем мне встречи назначаешь
Под облаками, что уплыли?
Да,  были оба мы несчастны,
Ведь  мы с тобою так любили!

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Ирина Советова

...Я-женщина до кончиков ногтей,
Хотя их лаком покрываю редко...
И обсужденьем праздных новостей
Не занимаюсь,встретившись с соседкой,

 Порою дверью хлопну сгоряча,
отдать готова душу на закланье!
Но,прикорнув у твоего плеча,
Твержу:" я- женщина",как заклинанье.

Я-женщина!Хотя ..почти без слёз,
Без лишнего кокетства.И без лени..
Я не из тех,шикарных нежных РОЗ-
-из полевых я, из других растений...



...Это стихи не мои,но это моя заглавная песня(из 1го альбома 2000года)

----------


## Skadi

> Я-женщина!Хотя ..почти без слёз,
> Без лишнего кокетства.И без лени..
> Я не из тех,шикарных нежных РОЗ-
> -из полевых я, из других растений...


Лариса...очень понравились строки - спасибо! kiss :flower:

----------


## barbarossa

Есть замечательная украинская поэтесса Лина Костенко. По мотивам ее стихотворения я переписала... Очень хочется, чтобы те, кто не читает по-украински, узнали  творчество этого ПОЭТА!


Весь город заметен метелью астр,
Какой сиреневый и красный ветер!
Ну почему я думаю о вас?
Ведь вас уж нет на этом белом свете…

Ах, как природно,  – разделили нас
Пространство, время. Не моя провина…
Но  музыка напоминает  мне о вас
И астр осенних танец тот старинный.

Природно это – музыка и время,
И вы везде, везде я слышу вас...
Вы есть – но не в моей Вселенной!
Весь город заметен метелью астр...

----------


## Skadi

> Вы есть – но не в моей Вселенной!
> Весь город заметен метелью астр...


*Вы есть. Мы в одной солнечной системе.
О, Боже, как люблю метель из астр!
Но Вы - увы - сейчас не в моей теме,
И губ пожар сменил льда алебастр.*

----------


## barbarossa

О счастье, расстались мы.
Мой дом – только мой. И баста!
Ремонт посреди зимы.
Такие обои классные!

И в доме -теперь моем-
Звучит моя только музыка.
И  книги стоят мои,
И кроватка девичья, узкая.

И ходят ко мне мои,
Я им наливаю чаю.
Но сказать я тебе должна, 
Что мой кот по тебе скучает.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> ...Но сказать я тебе должна, 
> Что мой кот по тебе скучает.


 :Ok: :biggrin: :flower:

----------


## CTARый

> кот по тебе скучает.


 :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

> Ремонт посреди зимы.
> Такие обои классные!


:wink:

----------


## barbarossa

Мне жизнь до капли не допить…
  Уже мечту не доливаю,
  Желаний мед не добавляю, 
  Устала яблок сок давить...

  Без смысла жизни – все не так:
  Без смысла -  не видать просвета.
  Недолюбил, недописал, 
  Задумался: зачем все это?

И скоро время подойдет,
А ты стоишь – как будто не жил.
Лишь дням рождения отсчет 
Ведешь в безвременном безбрежьи.

А жизнь несется, как кино,
В речах бездумных, тихих думах…
И хочется узнать одно:
Зачем все это Бог задумал?

----------


## barbarossa

Молчит шарманка жизни шутовской,
Наверное, ждет изменений к лучшему.
Но ни раскаяния, ни возврата нет.
И чудо в жизни – это дело случая.

Блаженно по земле одна пойду,
Встречайте, солнце, травы, ночь и звезды.
Вас,  только вас в дорогу позову,
Пора идти, ведь завтра будет поздно!

Тепло я ваше и поддержку пью струей,
По лабиринтам жизни  -честь по чести-
Идем мы рядом - солнце, я и песни. 
А долго рядом – это значит вместе!

----------


## Skadi

> Молчит шарманка жизни шутовской,
> Наверное, ждет изменений к лучшему.


Шарманка нашей жизни шутовской
Сама себе раскручивает ручку,
И, вроде бы, звучит мотив простой,
Но повторением разбить зовёт всю "штучку".

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Но ни раскаяния, ни возврата нет.
> И чудо в жизни – это дело случая.


Старые стихи.
Прожитая жизнь.
Чтоб узнать кто ты,
Просто оглянись.

И спроси себя:
Есть о чём жалеть,
Если ты, любя,
Всё ж не смог взлететь?

Если ты, простив,
Изменить не смог
Направления
Жизненных дорог?

Если спутник твой
Был ни друг, ни враг.
Если жил и жил
Только кое-как.

Так взгляни вперёд,
Скинь былого пыль.
Преврати мечту
В сказочную быль!

Всё в твоих руках,
Всё перед тобой.
Позабудь свой страх,
И поспорь с судьбой!

 :flower:

----------


## barbarossa

Сольюсь с природой… Травкой в поле  стану.
И, тихо наклоняясь на ветру,
Поведаю я макам и ромашкам,
Как я люблю их, как весь мир люблю..

Сольюсь с природой. Стану одуванчиком.
И кто-то, сетующий на судьбу, 
Развеет шевелюру мне дыханием,
Но легче станет капельку ему.

А может, стану солнечным я зайчиком,
И улыбнется, глядя на меня,
Тот, кого доля сразу невзлюбила,
Кому своих даров не принесла.

Сольюсь с природой. Пусть хоть кем я стану,-
Ее мы частью в жизни путь ушли.
Лишь очерствели, огрубели и озлобились…
Все потому, что стали мы людьми.

[IMG]http://*********ru/821726.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

> А может, стану солнечным я зайчиком


:smile:

[IMG]http://*********ru/828881.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## barbarossa

Моя мама была красавицей.
Как мой папа ей смог понравиться?
Ну а я, как сейчас мне думается,
Вся в отца - значит, тоже умница. :Oj:

----------


## Skadi

> Моя мама была красавицей.
> Как мой папа ей смог понравиться?
> Ну а я, как сейчас мне думается,
> Вся в отца - значит, тоже умница.


:biggrin:
Знаменитая и всеми любимая Людмила Касаткина как-то рассказывала о себе, своём детстве и вспомнила вот что. Ей казалось, что у неё очень большое и круглое лицо. Готовили к съёмкам фильм "Укротительница тигров". В числе претенденток на главную роль была и Людмила. После кинопробы она пришла домой вся расстроенная и в сердцах сказала матери, мол, мам, ну почему у меня такое крупное и круглое лицо...вон, даже в экран телевизора не помещается....На что мама ей ответила, помолчав немного, мол, ну, что ж, дочка, придётся донашивать...
А нам Людмила Касаткина казалась такой красивой в этом фильме! :smile:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Сообщение от barbarossa 
> Моя мама была красавицей.
> Как мой папа ей смог понравиться?
> Ну а я, как сейчас мне думается,
> Вся в отца - значит, тоже умница.


_Иногда жаль , что у нас не по обезьяньи....как в том анегдоте!_ :wink: :Vah: 


*Мамочке*

Сколько в руках Твоих Ты собрала добра?
Сколько в душе Твоей было для нас тепла?
Сколько в глазах Твоих не удержалось слёз?
Сколько спиной от нас Ты заградила гроз?

Сколько потерь и бед Ты пережить могла?
Сколько же долгих лет Ты нас ждала - ждала?
Сколько Твоих молитв вырвалось к небесам?
Сколько тревожных минут было считать часам?....

Пусть для Тебя опять небо прольёт рассвет!
Пусть больше никогда Ты не узнаешь бед!
Пусть в капельках росы вновь растворится ночь!
Знай , Тебя любит сын! Знай , Тебя любит дочь!

----------


## barbarossa

> Сколько в руках Твоих Ты собрала добра?
> Сколько в душе Твоей было для нас тепла?


ТАК ТРОГАТЕЛЬНО!!!!

----------


## Skadi

Мамино тепло - разве есть теплее?
Мамина любовь - разве есть сильнее?
Мамины глаза - разве есть умнее?
Мамина слеза - разве есть больнее?

----------


## luudvig

Привет.Зашёл,почитал,потом ещё раз.Отдохнул в этой темке и вперёд...

----------


## barbarossa

Печаль осеннюю оставлю, 
Развею на семи ветрах.
В огне отважном листопада
Пускай сгорит, сотлеет в прах.

Пускай в тысячелистном море
Она утонет  - мне не жаль.
Мой  взгляд лучистым остается-
Сниму отчаянья вуаль.

Среди берез, навек прекрасных,
И разноцветных трав ковров
Освобожусь я от тревоги,
Уйму печаль я вещих снов.

Ведь там, вдали, за жарким лесом
Сияет новый горизонт.
Пусть эхо повторит стонажды
Мой громкий к молодости зов!

----------


## barbarossa

Он любил меня - не любил.
Только звал за собой все время.
Вдаль мечтою прекрасной манил,
Умножая иллюзий бремя.

Так душа моя холодна,
Так прозрачна и нелюдима.
Смерть от холода, говорят, 
Легче легкой…
Умру любимой.

Так писались стихи.
В темноте
Так легко и протяжно пелось.
Все сказать мне сразу хотелось:
Не  тебе, так горящей свече.

Догорает в ночи свеча,
Воск слезою с нее стекает.
Может быть, и душа растает…
До рассвета за два часа.

Я с утра перестану тужить,
Взгляд в лицо тебе брошу отважно.
Знаешь,  я поняла, как важно
Не любимой, а любящей жить.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Знаешь, я поняла, как важно
> Не любимой, а любящей жить.


Разгоню я сомнений тени,
Росы истины буду пить:
Не стоять у любви на коленях
А *любимой и любящей* быть! :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Знаешь,  я поняла, как важно
> Не любимой, а любящей жить.


И любимой, и любящей жить :smile:

----------


## barbarossa

Каждый, право, об этом мечтает-
И любимой и любящей жить.
Но так в жизни не часто бывает.
Можно в лавку зайти парфюмерную
И флакончик шампуня купить:
2 в 1 там всегда наливают...

----------


## Skadi

> 2 в 1 там всегда наливают...


Два в одной: и люблю, и любима - 
Вот уж так мне Судьба угодила :wink:

----------


## barbarossa

Тот, кто пишет стихи, слышит голос других.
Пишет не про себя, просто пишет для всех.
Много истин в стихах и, увы, прописных.
Виртуально почувствовать - это не грех.
(Это я к тому, что мы не всегда описываем в стихах собственную жизненную ситуацию. Мы не действующие лица, а лирические герои).

----------


## LenZ

> Он любил меня - не любил.
> Только звал за собой все время.


Красиво... Грустно... Нежно...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> (Это я к тому, что мы не всегда описываем в стихах собственную жизненную ситуацию. Мы не действующие лица, а лирические герои).


Ты права. :Aga:  К тому же я часто пишу из жизни близиких или подруг.
Но на данный жизненный момент именно:

*Разгоню я сомнений тени,
Росы истины буду пить:
Не стоять у любви на коленях
А любимой и любящей быть*! :Oj: 

Поэтому наверное и Музы видя моё душевное удовлетворение оставляют меня в покое.:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

> Мы не действующие лица, а лирические герои


Через своих лирических героев мы и раскрываем часто то, что сидит у нас глубоко внутри, о чём мечтается, что, возможно, не реализовалось в реальной жизни. Вот и получается, что лирические герои - отчасти, мы сами. Впрочем, в любом творчестве возможны исключения :wink:

----------


## Skadi

[IMG]http://*********ru/790463.jpg[/IMG]

*barbarossa*,:smile:

----------


## barbarossa

Спасибо, Олечка, за шикарный букет. Долго не была - понятно, начало года. Концерт прошел хорошо, машина запущена, но стихи еще - не писать, не читать- не хочется, т.к. сил моральных нет. Такой большой выхлест эмоций. Как у вас прошел День знаний? Попробую разместить фото сейчас хоть одно про нас. Жду ваших фото.

Нет, не могу. Слишком большой размер файла.

----------


## PAN

> Нет, не могу. Слишком большой размер файла.


Так уреж его...
Самый чайниковский способ, которым до сих пор иногда пользуюсь:
Открываешь Paint (это такой стакан с карандашами на рабочем столе...:biggrin:), выбираешь Редактирование/вставить из файла, имя файла...
Потом в верхнем меню : Рисунок/ Растянутьнаклонить/ выставляешь горизонталь и вертикать в 25%... а потом остается только подровнять и сохранить резутьтат - ужатый рисоночек, замечательно влезающий и в размеры форумного окна, и в програмулины размещения... :flower:

----------


## barbarossa

Спасибо, Павличек. Смотрите, как уже могу!...
[IMG]http://*********ru/817074.jpg[/IMG]

Вот таких воздушных змеев мы запускали всем колледжем! 
http://*********ru/806834.jpg

----------


## Skadi

Галчон, привет! наконец-то! соскучилась...kisskisskiss
День Знаний прошёл очень хорошо - лучше, чем в прошлом году. Новенькие девочки пришли на сцену. Одна - из Башкирии, зовут Шаура (хороший высокий голос - Наташе подспорье!). Димку (солист мой - один из самых лучших) пока не выпустила, не готов - наотдыхался летом... Занимаемся сейчас по полной...у нас большие планы на этот год. Фотки на работе, в понедельник выложу. Переделала две песни из школьных 
("Не крутите пёстрый глобус" и "Школьный корабль" - легче написать новые, чем переделывать слова песен, въевшихся в кожу с детства!). Короче, всё оч. хорошо  :Ok:

----------


## barbarossa

А мой лучший солист в этом году уже поступил в Нежин на музпед. Еще 3 - до сих пор в лагере работают.  Остальные - малыши... Если бы не вокальный ансамбль преподавателей, вообще не с кем было бы начинать новый год!

----------


## Skadi

Мне пока везёт с солистами. В этом году и танцы будут продолжаться. Все мои "танцорши" выпустились, думала, что всё...перерыв...но - вдруг пополнение! да какое! То же самое и с певцами - однако, Димка пока один-единственный такой...самый лучший :rolleyes: Есть новенькие парни, но...далеко им до него, ой, далеко...работы с ними - куча! но материал они - хороший, бум стараться :wink:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Спасибо, Павличек. Смотрите, как уже могу!...



Ой, молодцы однако!!! :Ok: 
Здорово! :Aga: 
У нас тут такие мероприятия с подготовкой выглядят, как у вас там "первая проба"
Чессно... и груссно.:eek:

Удачи вам!!!!  :flower:

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

..Народ!
Не теряем квалификации - рифмами,рифмами!))))

----------


## ерофей зеленый

спасибо, это для меня ежедневный утренний гимн!!!!!

----------


## barbarossa

Стихов не могу - "изостишилась" вся.
Недавно ведь был первый день сентября.
Программы, системы, инструкции, темы-
Каникулы кончились, - поняли все мы!

----------


## barbarossa

Скоро День учителя. Спросили б,
Что хочу, о чем давно мечтаю.
Ну ответила бы, что не знаю...

А на самом деле знаю точно, 
Но не говорю, чтоб не обидеть.
Мне бы хоть недельку их не видеть!

Работы - пропасть. Хотя, есть и радость. У нас новый молодой хореограф! Вроде бы - "подающий надежду"!

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

:Aga: Скорее всего,это - диагноз))

..Скоро праздник нам октябрь подарИт
Ох,не зря душа с душою говорит!..

----------


## Skadi

> Скоро День учителя. Спросили б,
> Что хочу, о чем давно мечтаю.
> Ну ответила бы, что не знаю...


А хорошо ли ты подумала, Галчона?
Да ты сама нам здесь подарком подарЁна kiss :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Вера.Надежда.Любовь... :flower: 
Рифма появится вновь,
снова придёт вдохновенье,
лёгкий восторг и волненье,  :flower: 
Листьев осенних круженье,
тост говорю,взметнув бровь:
Вера! Надежда! Любовь! :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Работы - пропасть...


Вот ты и пропала совсем в ней...:frown: У меня не меньше, Галин...эх, "покой нам только снится"...а и во сне всё прикидываем - что и как...

*Галина-Барбаросса
В плену работы-кросса.
Бежит и не оглянется,
А ей здесь улыбаются :smile:
И ждут хотя бы строчки...
Вон жёлтые листочки
Почти все облетели...
Опять - конец недели!
Как время быстро мчится!
Листает жизнь страницы...*

*Галин*  :flower:

----------


## barbarossa

Здравствуйте, девочки! Здравствуйте, мальчики!
Скучаю за вами и за стихами.
Но прыгают в колледже разные "зайчики":
И вот уж стихи стали сладкими снами.

Девочки! У меня новый солист!! Шикарный голос плюс сумасшедшая харизма!!! Ура!

Люблю. Скучаю. Вернусь! barbarossa

*Добавлено через 11 минут*

----------


## Лев

> Девочки! У меня новый солист!! Шикарный голос плюс сумасшедшая харизма!!! Ура!


Ссылку давай - наши верят с недоверием:rolleyes:

----------


## barbarossa

Стихи мне слышатся, но вот не пишутся...
Куда-то нужно все идти-бежать...
А жизнь проворная, часам покорная
Не обмануть ее,  не удержать.

Как под цыганочку, юлою мечемся.
За святом - праздничек - поди, успей.
А в воскресение, как во спасение,
Иду по городу свидать друзей.

За чашкой кофею иль за стаканчиком
Все про работушку, все про нее.
Простите, девочки. Простите, мальчики.
Люблю по-прежнему, ну е-мое!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Ссылку давай - наши верят с недоверием


Запишу для вас "Ой ти, дівчино" с хором. Будете плакать, как мы все от восторга!!!

----------


## Skadi

> У меня новый солист!! Шикарный голос плюс сумасшедшая харизма!!! Ура!


Галин, очень даже тебя понимаю!  :Aga: :wink:



> Люблю. Скучаю. Вернусь! barbarossa


Ой, сколько вокруг свидетелей! :wink::biggrin: :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

*barbarossa*, :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Запишу для вас "Ой ти, дівчино" с хором. Будете плакать, как мы все от восторга!!!


:rolleyes:..............:rolleyes:..............  :Aga:   :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> Запишу для вас "Ой ти, дівчино" с хором


Мы ее пели в училище хором (если я о той же песне - на слова Франка).... :Ok:

----------


## barbarossa

Три недели - карантин, три месяца - выборы.
И хотим, иль не хотим - про хоры забыли мы.
Дети все сидят при мамах,
Мы - по селам тонем в ямах...

----------


## barbarossa

Осень шьет узоры листьев на асфальте.
Сумрачные взоры, холод тонких пальцев.
Их согреть дыханьем вряд ли ты сумеешь - 
Ворох влажных листьев не горит, а тлеет.

Спросишь: было  ль лето? Скажешь: лето было!
Ты  не жди ответа, я - все позабыла!
Мне не жечь в камине жаркие поленья,
Я ушла, мой милый, унеся сомненья.

Годы нас рассудят, время все разметит:
Кто кого не понял, что кому ответил.
Нам с тобой не время вспоминать былое.
Я тебе отвечу - приходи весною!

----------


## Ольвия

*barbarossa*,
 :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Годы нас рассудят, время все разметит:
> Кто кого не понял, что кому ответил.
> Нам с тобой не время вспоминать былое.
> Я тебе отвечу - приходи весною!


*Галчона! Угадала ... :smile:*

----------


## Skadi

*barbarossa*,
Галина-а-а-а-а....! Я вся изждалась тут...а она....:mad:....kiss привет! )))
Как ты? как твой солист необыкновенный???
Переходь пока на прозу :wink:

----------


## barbarossa

Возвращаться, прощать и каяться.
А потом не прощать и маяться.
Ждать, стараться, надеяться, мучиться, -
Каждый этому да научится!

Пусть подарит нам жизнь облыжная
Всепрощенье в любови к ближнему,
Непрощение - всегда - предательства
И возможность любить обязательно!

Мы ведь сильные, мы же справимся, -
А не справимся, так исправимся!

----------


## Skadi

> Мы ведь сильные, мы же справимся


Духом сильные - должны справиться!
А не стерпим что, так исправимся!
Мы работою понагружены,
Сединой виски нам завьюжены...
А в глазах - огонь молодой весны!
Что нам трудности? пережить должны!

----------


## Skadi

> Пусть подарит нам жизнь облыжная
> Всепрощенье в любови к ближнему,
> Непрощение - всегда - предательства
> И возможность любить обязательно!


 :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

> Годы нас рассудят, время все разметит:
> Кто кого не понял, что кому ответил.


И Господь рассудит -
Нас он не забудет!
Где ты сейчас, с кем ты?
Чьи-то комплименты
Сердце твоё греют -
Знать, они сильнее...

*Галчон, ты где?*  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*barbarossa*,
*Галчона, с Новым годом!
Загадала желание видеть тебя здесь,
как можно чаще!
Творческих успехов, любви учеников,
достижения мечты, счастья в самом главном!*

[IMG]http://*********org/92792.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## barbarossa

Я пришла. Сил нет - только из "окопа". Почти пол года жизни отдала  партии! Даже не чувствую радости от победы. Про стихи не говорю... Хочется только спать. Причем долго. Скучаю за общением, за Оленькой, Дианой. Поздравляю с наступающим праздником всех форумчанок!!!

Весны не видно и не слышно...

----------


## Skadi

*barbarossa*,
*А-а-а-а-а-а! Галчона-а-а-а-а! Приве-е-е-е-ет!* 

 [IMG]http://*********org/275510.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## barbarossa

Оля! Ты здесь! Здравствуй!!! Сейчас читаю Диану, тебя, дядю Вадю. Пью живую воду. Может, восстану?...

----------


## Skadi

*barbarossa*,
*Здесь я, здесь  Привет!  Нельзя так надолго пропадать....я тут жду, между прочим....мы ждём!
Читай - обязательно восстановишься! Забегай почаще - лучше будет! Проверено kiss*

----------


## barbarossa

Здравствуйте все-все-все!!! Я вернулась. Только что отпраздновали День Победы! На душе светло и радостно. Выкладываю фото: мои дети поют песню нашей форумчанки Наташи Титовой! Выложила бы и файлик с голосом, даже и обещанную !"Дивчину", но не помню, как выкладывать звуковые файлы. Помогите! Всех с праздником!!!!!
http://*********ru/1152944.jpg

----------


## Skadi

*barbarossa*,
*Наконец-то! Господи, как-будто целая жизнь прошла! Галчон, я уж и надеяться почти перестала....не смей так больше делать, ок? В смысле, надолго исчезать! А то...перестану тогда с тобой...водиться, вот....ясно? :mad:.....:biggrin::tongue:
С прошедшими тебя майскими праздниками и всеми остальными! (уж и не вспомнить, сколько их прошло за время твоего отсутствия)* 



> не помню, как выкладывать звуковые файлы


*Галин, лучше через youtube, а ссылку - сюда*

----------


## Лев

> не помню, как выкладывать звуковые файлы.


www.dump.ru - заливай сюда и ссылку на форум...

----------


## Лев

> лучше через youtube


Речь  о звуковых файлах...

----------


## barbarossa

Ребята!!! Ура!!! Вы здесь! Всех ЛЮБЛЮ!!!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Речь  о звуковых файлах...


А....уточнение принято  :Aga: 



> Всех ЛЮБЛЮ!!!!!


ВЗАИМЕННО (как говаривала одна моя знакомая бабуля)  :Aga: :rolleyes:

----------


## barbarossa

Вот ссылки на Победе 65 лет и на "Ой ты, дивчино"
Спасибо, дорогой Лев! Спасибо, Олечка!!
http://dump.ru/file/4580598
http://dump.ru/file/4580624

Скажите, что у Наташи песня замечательная!!!!

----------


## barbarossa

А еще: наш СТЭМ пригласили  с миниспектаклем "Памяти павших..." открывать отчетный концерт в области. Так что, мне на душе хорошо, я может быть, даже стихи писать начну снова...

----------


## PAN

> может быть, даже стихи писать начну снова...


Это даже не обсуждается... :flower:

----------


## barbarossa

Ура! И PAN заглянул! У меня ПРАЗДНИК!

----------


## barbarossa

Є на землі багато слів пустих. 
І повних є не менше, запевняю. 
Та краще я піду позамітаю. 
Бо вірші  - то лише дірявий міх, 
Який ніколи з верхом не напхаю.

Есть слов пустых без меры на земле,
Есть полные слова - я точно знаю.
Но лучше я пойду и постираю,
Ведь мех стихов - такой дырявый мех, 
Его я доверху не напихаю...
(это приблизительный перевод того, что сложилось на украинском)

----------


## barbarossa

Если интересно, почитайте про фестиваль, где наше трио "Колорит" и моя Евгения стали лауреатами. А еще Женя получила диплом от Интеллектуального форума Украины.
http://newtira.org.ua/novosti/tarasova-krinicya.html

----------


## Валерьевна

> что у Наташи песня замечательная!!!!


Мне тоже нравятся песни Наташи, и поёт она отлично! :Ok: 
И Вы молодец!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Прочитала про фестиваль, столько молодёжи активной, творческой. 
Значит ещё не потерянное поколение, и мы ещё нужны, а это здорово!!! :Aga:

----------


## barbarossa

Дорогая Валерьевна! Мы иногда даже сами и не знаем, как нужны. Моему СТЭМу уже 18 лет, ставили спектакли бытовые, юморные и т.д. - по просьбам и выбору детей.  Сейчас - драматический, патриотический, по моему выбору.  Плачут все, когда смотрят. А главное, дети сами плачут, когда играют. Вот так!.. "Наше" пригодилось...

----------


## barbarossa

Ура! Сегодня прошел Последний звонок! Ура! Он прошел на ура!!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Ура! Сегодня прошел Последний звонок!


А у нас впереди - выпускной!
Репетиций не счесть день-деньской!
Написала сценарий, а планы -
Вон в сторонке лежат. Ещё рано
В них нырять с головой...
Всё же, лето! 
Так приятна улыбка рассветов!

----------


## barbarossa

Выпускной - это только начало - 
Мы в июне дипломы вручаем.
Ждет капустник, потом - вечеринка...
Планы тоже должны быть "картинкой".
Но страшнее всего - лицензированье,
Подошли мы к нему вплотную.
Нас пятнадцатого  аккредитуют,
Планы мы потом "нарисуем"!

----------


## Skadi

*barbarossa*,
_Ты, должно быть, уж в отпуске, Галя?
Здесь тебя весь июль мы прождали!
Ну, и где куролесишь всё, а?
Заглянуть хоть разочек должна...:frown:_

----------


## barbarossa

Я сижу на работе, как дура.
И ремонт - это вроде "халтуры".
Документы мы принимаем,
А дома мы окна меняем.

Не до песен и не до стихов,
Избежать бы ремонта оков!...

----------


## barbarossa

*Могла бы на гитаре, так и спела бы...*

Заела проза, ах, заела проза-
Поэзии реальная угроза.
Доска -тоска!- и та чегой-то в дюймах!,
Обои, клей, паркет, заглушка, дюбель...

Пр. Заела проза. Заела проза.

Копать, садить, травить - и побыстрее.
И марафон с коромыслом на шее.
Полить, полоть, спалить - а с урожаем
что будет после? После и узнаем!

Пр. Заела проза. Заела проза.

ПолнОчь. Дремлю на женской половине.
Из мужиков - лишь домовой в овине.
Любвей, простите, братцы, нет в помине,
Но я не побегу искать их ныне.

А коль посмеют упрекнуть слегка,
Разину пасть почище крокодила.
Молчи, вульгарный обыватель! У меня
На даче яблоня не уродила!

Пр. Заела проза. Заела проза.
      Зае... Зае.. Зае...Заела проза!

----------


## Skadi

> Заела проза, ах, заела проза


Галюш........:wink:
Знаешь, что?....попробую ответить на это в своей теме.....
Появились кое-какие мысли......:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

> Не я, а Тютчев...
> О милых спутниках, которые сей свет
> Своим дыханием для нас животворили
> Не говорят с тоской:"Их нет",
> Но с благодарностию:"Были"...
> 
> Мне кажется, что так и каждому ЕДИНСТВЕННОМУ РАЗУ


Галин, тогда почему вот это, а? :rolleyes:




> Заела проза, ах, заела проза-
> Поэзии реальная угроза.
> Доска -тоска!- и та чегой-то в дюймах!,
> Обои, клей, паркет, заглушка, дюбель...


А где же "Ура!" единственно-прекрасному разу? :biggrin:
Это я к тому, что не может быть "Ура!" без ноты горечи "Увы, это только раз" - в этом смысле :smile:
Ну, а проза...если в неё не включать ноту романтики (не смотря ни на что!), то можно...зачахнуть.....

----------


## barbarossa

Вот ты меня и поняла!!! Чтоб эта проза не зае...ла, пишем стихи...

----------


## Skadi

> пишем стихи...


Меняй подпись под ником :biggrin:

----------


## barbarossa

Выкручиваю душеньку, чтоб капали стихи.

----------


## Skadi

> Выкручиваю душеньку, чтоб капали стихи.


У меня сейчас душа больше поёт, чем стихами говорит  :flower: 
Как хорошо, что творчество ... разновыражаемо!  :Ok:

----------

